# Adding more patio to a concrete slab



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey guys-

Moved in to our first home last spring. The backyard has a lovely view and we are wanting to take advantage. Currently, it just came with a stock slab of concrete for the patio. We are wanting to extend this is some way. We would probably double the square footage. We want to extend it under the windows where the plants currently are, and bring it out 8-10 feet. We would then to a semi circle with a fire pit over on the grill side.

The dilemma is that darn existing slab. Id prefer not to tear it up just to re pour that area, but I think 2 separate concrete pours would look bad. Ill preface this by saying I know very little about concrete work.

Does anyone have recommendations? Our ideas were to possibly:

- Add pavers to the existing concrete to extend it
- Is it possible to stain/print the existing slab or change it to match in with whatever we do?
- Tear the darn thing up and do it all the same (would like to avoid because of pricing)

We have people coming for quotes this coming week, but would like some ideas.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree it would probably take a while for the new concrete to weather out and look similar, but I think it would eventually get to a point where it wouldn't bother you. I would just ask them to tool your joints to match the existing edges the best they can.

Pavers are nice, but I think they might look even more like an afterthought. And to do pavers right with a good base, I think they're more expensive/labor intensive than pouring and finishing concrete.

What size is the existing area? It would cost a bit to tear it out, but there is probably only a couple yards of concrete there (assuming ~12'x12'). So say ~$115/yard for the mud plus whatever they are are charging you per sq ft to finish it. If the demo and rework fits in your budget, that's the surefire way to make it look like it was meant to be that way.

Let us know what you decide! I love big patios and I'm anxious to see photos of the finished product! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

When we had our current home built, I added on an extensive amount of flatwork (construction term for concrete) to the standard covered patio area offered by the builder. I added on a fourth bay for a four-car garage, and then had the concrete wrapped all the way around the entire house in the back. It extends all the way down both sides of the house, and all the way across the back of the house.

I custom designed the fourth bay of the garage to have two garage doors, one door out the front as the original floorplan/design called for, and then I had a second garage door added to the back. So basically you can drive through the garage and out the back door straight into the back yard.

I had a similar design in a lake house I owned that had a garage with pass-through doors for launching a boat off the boat ramp that was built so you could pull the boat out of the water for storage and cleanup, and park it out of the sun and weather when not in use.

It also allows you to pull equipment into your back yard without taking the fence down. I can run a tractor or Bobcat/skid steer loader, ATV or lawn tractor through the garage doors and out the back door into the back yard.

I designed it to be able to park cars in the back patio area for washing and detailing, and I can drive a car all the way around the back yard past the patio and out onto the extended concrete patio area. I can park my other vehicles (motorcycles, ATV, lawn tractors, cars, etc.) out there as well.

I added all this after the standard patio concrete was already poured. The new flatwork is a different color (lighter) but I had the crew finish it the same as the patio (broom finish with smooth edges) and you can see a difference. But to be honest, I do not care at all. I love having all that concrete for projects, parking stuff on, and just staying out of the mud and grass when I walk out back.

I would just leave the existing slab there, and pour new flatwork with the same finish to tie it all in.

I had the builder and concrete contractor put in wire mesh to strengthen the slabs. None of mine have cracked in the four years I have owned it. It is so easy to maintain - blow it off with a blower, or wash it down with a hose, and have all that room to spread out on, catch some rays, grill & chill....

I'd take pictures but it is dark out now. I would definitely recommend adding the extra flatwork.

I paid $8.00 a square foot to have it all dug, formed, meshed, poured and broom finished. Love it.

The best part is how easy it all is to walk on. No risk of twisting an ankle, slipping, or getting muddy.

You can always paint the concrete with concrete paint, or have it surfaced with slate or stone....

Me, I just like the plain concrete. Way easier than maintaining a deck, and all that space RULES....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Found a couple pictures from scalping my yard last Spring.

The original patio is to the left of the brick column. The added patio area is to the right and outside of that covered patio area.

My neighbors freak out when they come over. My next door neighbor just enclosed their covered patio into a four season back porch with a mini-split HVAC (they copied that idea from my garage setup). But they don't have anywhere near the square footage of my wrap around patio area. We plan to add a pool one day, so it will all be finished in Cool Deck when I'm done.... Still deciding if we want to do all that....


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

I really appreciate the input everyone. I think at this point pavers are out of the question. Looks rather goofy and unfinished to me just adding them around a slab.

I think the best option will be to tear it up and re pour it all, or just pour additional.

@flowrider brought up concrete paints and slate or stone. I cant say I've ever seen examples of the second 2. Also, can you paint already poured concrete to match painting new? Or does it need mixed in. Would love to see some examples if you have good ones!

Also, I've seen stamping done before on concrete and I really like the additional design/look aspect of it. Any ideas on pricing that it adds? Also, i imagine its not possible, but can existing concrete have a topper or anything put on the stamp and make it match?

Thanks all!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@BigBoxLawn

You're most welcome. Adding slate or stone over existing concrete is a great way to get that natural stone look many people prefer, and laying stone/slate over concrete makes for a very long lasting surface that is very easy to maintain and will add value to your home and landscaping for years....

You can paint over cured concrete at any time. Concrete paint is available at big box stores for DIY, but the pros get commercial products that may last longer but cost more. Depends on budget....

Do not use epoxy paint if it will be exposed to UV rays from the sun - it will flake and chip quickly.

There are concrete colors you can add to the mix before it is poured. I had my brick and stone exterior constructed using buff-colored mortar to make it more earth toned. I like that look.

Stamping is an option but it has to be done right to look "natural" and not every process does that. I actually do not like stamping, or faux stone overlays with grinding wheels used to create the stone look on the edges. I think it looks unnatural, but if the contractor knows what to do, it can be nice.

Concrete can be covered with finishes like polymer coatings or mortar blends with polymer additives to give a new surface that can be tooled or stamped, stained, sealed, etc. It is worth considering if the budget is an issue, but again, looks for experienced contractors, and ask to see their finished projects before hiring anyone. A lot of jacklegs that do this kind of work when they can't find jobs.











Pricing varies by region.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a good video on the DIY process of painting concrete that is old and new. The Behr product he uses can be found at Home Depot if you want to DIY it. This guy actually knows what he is doing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPNt1cM1cso


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a good video using a sealer paint product from Sherwin Williams that a neighbor of mine used.

I just seal my outdoor concrete with clear sealer once in awhile. I pressure wash it when needed....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTNPnmTHt5U


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

@FlowRider Cant thank you enough for all the insights. Ill be speaking with some contractors this week and will run options by them.

Really appreciate it! Ill be sure to update as we plan.


----------

